# Q Reguarging Charger Balancer



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

Is anyone here using either one of these Quadplay 1-6S 4x 50/6 Watt Four Independent Output Balance Charger Q6, or THUNDER 1-6S 4x 50/6 Watt Four Independent Output Balance Charger T6 Multi...I like the Idea of being able to charge more than one bat at a time not to mention different kinds too boot specially as I make the transition from NiMH to LiPo...Would i need to purchase a discarger also? or anything else?

Any info appreciated...

Dean

Links to chargers

http://www.himodel.com/electric/Qua...ur_Independent_Output_Balance_Charger_Q6.html

http://www.himodel.com/electric/THU...ependent_Output_Balance_Charger_T6_Multi.html


----------



## indyboy (Feb 5, 2003)

I have never used either of these chargers but they both appear to be knock off of this charger http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAEGM&P=FR
Which is from what I have heard is a pretty decent charger. The one major thing you will need to invest in besides the charger is a good quality 12v powersupply with ample amperage to charge four battieries at a time. And when switching to lipo's you do not want to run them completley dead. A 7.4 volt lipo should never be discharged less then 3.2 volts per cell (i.e 6.4 volts total) and I would reccomend balanceing them when you charge them.


----------

